# Meet The AM-RB 001 Aston Hypercar



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

This is the AM-RB 001: A radical new hypercar forged from a partnership between Aston Martin and Red Bull, the rule book of what a road car is capable of will have to be rewritten once again. Unveiled today at Aston's HQ in Gaydon, UK, the revolutionary AM-RB 001 is the brainchild of Adrian Newey, the world's most successful F1 designer, and Marek Reichman, responsible for penning some of the most beautiful cars ever made and who boldly claimed "there has never been an Aston Martin - or any car, actually - quite like the AM-RB 001."



















Aston's David King, VP and Chief Special Operations Officer, will oversee production of the AM-RB 001 at Gaydon's purpose-built facility where the One-77 was made. Technical specs will be announced "in due course" but Aston did reveal that at the heart of the breathtaking hypercar will be a new mid-mounted high-revving naturally aspirated V12, capable of achieving a 1:1 power-to-weight ratio. We suspect power output will be in the region of 1,000 hp, and the car's lightweight carbon-fiber structure will tip the scales at 1,000 kg. As you can see from its dramatic, yet elegant design, the aerodynamics are like nothing witnessed on a road-legal car before, with the bulk of the "unprecedented levels of downforce" generated via underfloor aerodynamics.

Dr Andy Palmer, Aston Martin President and CEO, commented: "The AM-RB 001 is a truly remarkable project and something of which I'm extremely proud. As the project gathers pace its clear the end result will be a truly history-making hypercar that sets incredible new benchmarks for packaging, efficiency and performance and an achievement that elevates Aston Martin to the very highest level." Designed bespoke from the tires up, the AM-RB 001 will boast a suspension system with innovative technology and a brand-new transmission conceived by Newey and developed by Red Bull Advanced Technologies.



















Despite its compact packaging, the AM-RB 001 will "offer genuine comfort and space for driver and passenger" in keeping with its dual personality of offering genuine road manners coupled with extreme performance on the track. Aston says it will build between 99 and 150 roads cars, while a track-only variant is also in development that will have performance comparable to today's LMP1 Le Mans sports prototypes, with 25 units to be made. First deliveries will commence in 2018.










Source Carbuzz


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Bloody hell that looks good. LM racer basically.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Adrian Neweys aim is that it should be able to lap ilverstone at current F1 pace - no current road car can get remotely close to that so it will be interesting to see how this fares


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg and there really going to build it....................... Stunning..................1 more to add to the list that I can't afford, goddamn useless uk lottery!!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

OMG, that is something special, David Beckham has put his name down for one.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning.:argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

As soon as Adrian Newey was mentioned you just knew it was going to be amazing....

And it is.

Wow.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

That's stunning however the front lights are a bit of a let down. Its as if the spent so much time designing the rest of it to perfection and then only had 5mins to squeeze the lights in.


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Wow, never would have thought aston would be making it, it looks like an amazing machine


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm sure I'll be berated for this but here goes.

As a piece of automotive art it is stunning. As an exercise on advanced technology it is incredible, as a sports race car it will undoubtedly be awesome, but as a road car it is totally ridiculous! 

It's great to see extraordinary automotive design but personally I'd like to see car manufacturers take their heads out of the clouds.

Where on earth can 1000bhp be practically used on any normal road. I've read somewhere that the road going version will cost in excess of £2.5 million and for that the owner will get a fashion statement that he or she will be able to drive around the streets of Monaco or Los Angeles at 20 mph being photographed by the worlds paparazzi for glossy magazines.

Years ago these hypercars would have been called 'concept' cars - built in small numbers and exhibited at international car shows. Some of the technology on which would have found its way onto normal road going cars eventually. Alternatively they would have been build purely for racing - perfect. 

The current penchant by car manufacturers for building ultra fast, ultra expensive, beautiful but wholly impractical cars for the ultra wealthy to be seen in driving along fashionable boulevards; or heaven forbid, to actually try to use that enormous power on public roads, not infrequently wrapping millions of pounds of car around some poor unsuspecting tree, seems to me a little self indulgent and wasteful. 

Still, it might be fun eventually to see someone like Paul Dalton or Larry Kosilla, detailing one.

Be kind with your slings and arrows.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris Dyson said:


> I'm sure I'll be berated for this but here goes.


I'll run interference for you...

I personally don't like how it looks to the point even if I was fortunate enough to be able to afford one and no doubt vetted by and considered important enough to buy one I genuinely wouldn't.

I'm sure it's a technological wonder. I'm sure a lot of the appearance is necessary for aerodynamics, downforce etc but that is pig ugly to me


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My kind of motor


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have to agree with Chris Dyson on this one.

I absolutely love it's 'looks', but how on earth is that gonna cope with the British roads?

I'll wait until the price drops, to about £15k, and then I'll think about trading in the A3 for one.....it could come in handy for rolling out the bumps in the lane :thumb:


----------

